# Finally made a tray



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

As part of the annual fall “cleaning/clearing” of the shop the cut off bin yielded a number of sticks that could be glued into a reasonably useful 1” slab. The question of course, useful for what? Well, SWMBO settled that with a request for a tray and a smaller version of Herb’s iPad stand featuring a 30 degree angle for use on the counter for reading recipes etc. of course completing one required another for a friend.
The first step, to ask the neighbor to re-saw the slab which was accomplished easily. A few passes through the 735 yielded smooth 3/8” thick slabs which were then resized for the iPad stand and tray. The plans for the tray were based on the “Arch-handled serving tray” from a 2014 issue of WoodMagazine. So, overall the projects were a bit of a community effort. 
I used WATCO Natural Danish Oil was the finish for both projects.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

those are *SWEET!!!!*


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

And that is why you should never throw away small pieces of wood. Nice.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice work Jon


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Nicely don Jon!!!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Appreciate the feedback. The first project to kick off the winter build season.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Good show Jon!!!!


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

And now I feel lazy....extremely nice set of projects. One question, I notice the handles are one inside and one outside. Is this correct or just my bad interpretation of what I'm looking at?


----------



## donald_archer (May 24, 2012)

very nice work


----------



## anndel (Aug 18, 2019)

Awesome work!


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow, Jon. Those look absolutely amazing! Love the colors.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice projects, Jon.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

sreilly said:


> And now I feel lazy....extremely nice set of projects. One question, I notice the handles are one inside and one outside. Is this correct or just my bad interpretation of what I'm looking at?


Steve: your view is a quirk of the photo which fails to show that the handles actually come down on both sides of the tray edge. Cutting that dado 1 1/4” deep was an interesting process. 

Appreciate the thoughts.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Appreciate the comments from one and all. 

Once the tray was finished I began to wonder what it might look like if the center section between the 2 pieces of walnut were extended up the end sections to bring more color. The original plan also called for hidden vertical splines in the corners to brighten them. Thoughts for the future?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Them things is purdy! Nice transformation from scrap to useful and attractive items. Well done Jon!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

great job


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Same response as Stick.....*SWEET*


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Impressive


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Very nicely done 
, does not look like scrap to me


----------



## David Bradford (Sep 12, 2019)

Nice work!


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

JFPNCM said:


> Steve: your view is a quirk of the photo which fails to show that the handles actually come down on both sides of the tray edge. Cutting that dado 1 1/4” deep was an interesting process.
> 
> Appreciate the thoughts.


That explains a good deal.....and I thought it was time to go back to the eye doctor. Actually is next month .........


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Appreciate the feedback from one and all. The tray will be put to use this week. Speaking of which, a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Lemuzz (Jul 25, 2008)

sreilly said:


> And now I feel lazy....extremely nice set of projects. One question, I notice the handles are one inside and one outside. Is this correct or just my bad interpretation of what I'm looking at?


The handles slot into the ends of the tray


----------



## Icutone2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Looking GOOD!


----------

